# Road Tax



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Just had the renewal reminder is this correct ??

Fiat 2.3 
2008
PLG
3500 KG Gross

£205.00

Trev


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

It sounds about right to me.

Sooty


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Me too. Why you ask?


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*tax*

hi ive a 2.8 and i paid 210.00 last month so its about right.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is in the first table: PLG over 1549cc.

Note that it also applies to vehicles registered after 1st March 2001 if they have not been type approved in category M1 and registered on the basis of CO2 emissions measured in grams per kilometre (g/km) driven. That applies to the commercial chassis that MH's are built on.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicle/DG_10012524


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Cos I thought for a 2.8 it was around £185 has it gone up so much? What about over 3.5 tonnes? I paid £165 last year anyone know as mine is due in January.

Thanks

Greenie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Cos I thought for a 2.8 it was around £185 has it gone up so much? What about over 3.5 tonnes? I paid £165 last year anyone know as mine is due in January.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greenie


Duty class TC10: £165

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicle/DG_10012527


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
just got reminder for my 2.8 £165
peter.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep 2.8 £165, goes cheaper over 3.5 Tons, crazy :roll: 
Got my new disc yesterday (not going anywhere yet though).


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

All over the place this!

My Burstner 747 2.8 £185
My tRANSIT VAN 2.5 £200
My merc ml 2.7 £285 all diesels


Wife`s clio 1.4 petrol £105
Daughters clio 1.5 td £25

Aprilia 1000cc £115
Scooter 125cc £15

What annoys me is is the 5 vehicles which are mine cost me £800 a year in rfl but i can only drive on at a time.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> What about over 3.5 tonnes? I paid £165 last year anyone know as mine is due in January.


Different taxation class - Private HGV (PHGV).

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicle/DG_10012527

Dougie.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony645

Think your Burstner 747 should only be £165. It should be classed as a PHG = £165


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Think your Burstner 747 should only be £165. It should be classed as a PHG = £165


Nope. Private HGV taxation class applies to vehicles over 3,500kgs. His is 3,500 kgs.

Dougie.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

It also depends on year of registration too, if before April 2001 it goes on the size of engine eg less or more than 1549cc and classed as PLG, after this date they brought in the new taxation classes which is governed by the omissions and whether Petrol or Diesel.


----------



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for your replies the reason I asked is that last year fee was £185.
Out of interest does anyone know the CO2 figures for the Fiat 2.3

Trev


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


Mines due next moth £205 plg. Grossed at 3300 kg.





norm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

corgi said:


> Thanks for your replies the reason I asked is that last year fee was £185.
> Out of interest does anyone know the CO2 figures for the Fiat 2.3
> 
> Trev


The 2.3 is Euro 4 compliant.

See the link below for further info regarding the requirements for light commercial vehicles [European emission standards for light commercial vehicles >1760 kg max 3500 kg. (Category N1-III & N2), g/km].

AFAIK no actual figure for the 2.3, i.e. type approval, has been released but of course at MOT time it must pass the test for Euro 4 compliant engines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_emission_standards

If you want a bit of techno info the link below is agood start:

http://www.brs.co.uk/news-centre/significant-articles/euro-4-emissions.aspx


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

asprn said:


> fdhadi said:
> 
> 
> > Think your Burstner 747 should only be £165. It should be classed as a PHG = £165
> ...


I thought the Burstner 747 was a tag axle of either 4500kg or 5000kg so would be PHG with tax at £165

Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> fdhadi said:
> 
> 
> > Think your Burstner 747 should only be £165. It should be classed as a PHG = £165
> ...


Sorry Dougie but I think you will find that a Burstner 747 is a 5t (5,000 kgs) vehicle so as Steve also says: private hgv class applies, so £165 :wink:


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

The CO2 figures are on your V5C (Registration Document ot Log Book)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Patty123 said:


> The CO2 figures are on your V5C (Registration Document ot Log Book)


Only if they have been type approved in category M1 and registered on the basis of CO2 emissions measured in grams per kilometre (g/km) driven.
As far as I know no MH base vehicles, other than car derived campers, have been type approved yet and my 2009 registered Ducato X250 has section V7 CO2 (g/km) blank.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats about right.
No such tax as Road Tax. or Road Fund License
Craftily renamed as Vehicle Exise Duty by a certain gordy Broon.

dave p


----------

